# Oneida Mini Gorilla



## ssnvet

Looks like an interesting unit.

I believe Oneida used to make the mini Gorilla cyclone out of steel. Plastic gives them more flexibility with geometry, rounding corners, etc.. and may be a better pic for that reason alone. But the prices I've seen online for this unit seem really high for a 1.5 HP set up. Mind sharing what you paid for it?


----------



## TigerTed

Price was a bit steep. They had a $100 Father's day sale. I used that and with shipping it was just north of $1k. I choked for awhile on it. Anyway, it is the only HEPA in the range, made in USA and works really well. You can see my concern with not finding the premium Baldor.


----------



## ssnvet

Cool… I didn't notice the MERV 16 filter. Don't see them offered higher than MERV 15 very often. That's definitely a big cost driver, but if you think you need it, you need it.

I never had allergy problems until I got into a serious logging, milling, Timber Framing project when I was in my mid 30s, but I believe I was sensitized by exposure to a lot of things and I've struggled with them ever since. So I can definitely appreciate why someone would want to pay up front for HEPA performance (instead of pay the doctors later on).


----------



## TigerTed

My son has asthma and my wife (and I) hate the dust. If we couldn't address the dust issue, it would be the end of the hobby. I do hand tool working in the basement. Just use a broom/pan there.


----------



## Bill_Steele

Congrats on the new dust collector! I really like the new design. I wish they had a trade-in or trade-up program-but then I would have to figure out how to ship mine back-never mind.

I bought a mini-gorilla several years ago (still works great). The main body (cyclone) is metal. I'll bet the new one is alot lighter. The old design uses "J" bolts to connect the filter and is not the most elegant method of attachment.










It looks like the re-design has a port on the bottom of the air filter where you can hook up a shop vac? If so, that's a nice feature. I assume that will enable you to use compressed air to blow dust out of the pleats and remove with the shop vac? Can you post a more detailed pic of that area?


----------



## pintodeluxe

Why does Oneida make such nice dust collectors, and then outfit them with legs from a 1974 charcoal BBQ?


----------



## TigerTed

Does this help? There is a band clamp there.


----------



## Bill_Steele

thanks


----------



## leftcoaster

How noisy is it?


----------



## Runner

TigerTed,

It's been about a year since your initial post. Do you have an update on the mini-gorilla? I've been looking at this unit for a while and it's currently $75 off.

Is it loud? 
Has it lost suction? 
Is it easy to move around?
What flex hose and accessories do you use?


----------



## TigerTed

Hi. Not super quiet but the jointer or other machine we are sucking from is louder. Did have reverse flow once and required clearing the filter. Bummer… easy to move around. Changing bag takes fiddling but not bad. No accessories except hose and adapter to get on machine. Used metal adapter. Still like it…


----------



## BobHinden

I got a mini gorilla (220v version) about a month ago for the jointer/planer I have on order. The packaging was good, it arrived via UPS without any damage. All of the boxes were manageable. It was a project putting it together, but I didn't have any problems, all of the parts were there and I didn't have to drill any holes. Instructions were clear.

I haven't used it a lot yet since the jointer/planner hasn't arrived, but I modified the dust collection on my router table for a 5" hose. It now has the 5" hose going to the box around the router, and a 2 1/2" hose going from the box to the fence. A big improvement over my previous solution using my old Festool CT22. Now I get good dust extraction from the fence and from below the router. It really needed the extra air flow. I may add a gate to the 2 1/2" hose for when I am not using the fence.

It's not quiet, but not as loud as my CT22, or at least it's a lower frequency. It moves around easily.


----------

